# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Playstation-4-Games im Test: Die besten PS4-Spiele 2019/2020



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Playstation-4-Games im Test: Die besten PS4-Spiele 2019/2020*

						PS4-Spiele stehen auf vielen Wunschzetteln weit oben, ob an Geburtstagen oder zu festlichen Anlässen wie Weihnachten. Vielleicht möchten Sie sich auch selbst mit einem neuen Titel für die Playstation 4 beschenken? Die Entscheidung für das geeignete PS4-Spiel ist jedoch nicht so einfach, denn die Anzahl an Neuheiten für die Sony-Konsole ist riesig. Wir haben alle wichtigen Releases des Jahres getestet und zeigen Ihnen die besten PS4-Spiele 2019/2020. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Playstation-4-Games im Test: Die besten PS4-Spiele 2019/2020*


----------

